# snipersling yellow .9 vs snipersling black .7



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

g,day noing that the yellow snipersling is a lot more stretchy than the black and the black has a lot harder draw would the .7 black be the equal of the .9 yellow for speed and power cheers


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

@robbo

I just got some .9 Snipersling .9 yellow and will be shortening it up a bit as yes, it seems more stretchy then the black for sure that I have that is .7mm !!

I plan on testing the .9mm Yellow vs 8.2mm Cattyshack vs .8 Latex this weekend shooting 7/16" steel.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> @robbo
> 
> I just got some .9 Snipersling .9 yellow and will be shortening it up a bit as yes, it seems more stretchy then the black for sure that I have that is .7mm !!
> 
> ...


So far in my testing if I shorten the active about 3/8" with this elastic I reach the "WALL" at my draw and the .9 Yellow performs very well. It is a smoother draw than the black for sure and not as stiff.I just made a 25mmx16mm size flat, so we will see how that size does when pushed to the wall !

wll


----------



## robbo (Jun 8, 2019)

thats good to no the .9 yellow is a smoother draw than the .82 black mate, looks like my two bands could be the .9 yellow and the .5 black


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

That’s so strange, High Desert Flipper and I were just having almost the exact same conversation in PM. Great news though!


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I just got some sniper black 0.7 and yellow 0.8 (and a few others). As many have noted the black is much stiffer. I know sniper says the black will pull to 600-650%, but not with my arms (I could barely get there with the 0.5 I tested). That said, it is still a screaming good performer at 500-550%, about the same or maybe a hair's width ahead of SS 0.8 with 7/16" steel. Still a hair behind the catty 0.82 for me but I can pull and aim the sniper 0.7 black- the catty 0.82 is just too much for me. The yellow 0.8 is softer, as expected, and more comfortable to draw and ends up shooting just ever so slightly slower than the 0.7 black. But from my 29" draw getting 7/16" out at 220 fps isn't bad at all. All in all very happy with these.

For me it looks like a pretty crowded field with sniper yellow 0.8, black 0.7, and SS 0.8 all doing really well with 7/16" steel. And all being easier to pull than the catty 0.82.

My only other take home from band testing is that I need to get better with full butterfly. I think these all have a short draw upper limit for heavy ammo like 7/16" steel. For my shortish draw this is probably around 225 fps, maybe 230ish on a great day. And that will be well below what 0.5 or 0.6 bands can put the heavy stuff out at from full butterfuly. So someday if I learn how to get my butterfly accuracy better than just getting most shots to go forward I'll be set.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

I should add that I'm really envious of people with longer arms- I am betting WII's 32" draw has even odds of getting 7/16" up over 240 and maybe even 250 fps with these setups. 

But in the grand scheme of things, testing some of the modern latex vs the surgical tubing I used as a kid shows me how far things have come. And I had a blast growing up with the good ole wrist rockets. And even my shorter arms with modern latex give short draw speeds that were unimaginable not so long ago. 

So perhaps the glass is half full. And maybe I can make it that way now that the sun has gone down while getting a fresh can ready for tomorrow!


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Does anyone have results with Snipersling .7 yellow and 7/16" steel?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Whytey said:


> Does anyone have results with Snipersling .7 yellow and 7/16" steel?


I use it (0.70) tapered 18-23 with 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels but I would say 11mm (7/16) I would go to 0.90 🎯👍


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> I use it (0.70) tapered 18-23 with 8.7mm and 9.5mm steels but I would say 11mm (7/16) I would go to 0.90 🎯👍


Yep I’ve just been messing around with the .9 and it’ll get you there. The draw is really nice too. On par with Simpleshot black .7. Maybe a hair lighter. I’m sending a stretch out to high desert flipper and he’s going to run a few over the chrony for us.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Snipersling 0.9mm Yellow - OUT OF STOCK

Ordered some 0.8mm


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Whytey said:


> Does anyone have results with Snipersling .7 yellow and 7/16" steel?


I tried sniper yellow 0.7 with 7/16" the other day and found it lagging a step behind sniper black 0.6 and SS 0.8. Not bad but the yellow 0.7 is not on the same level as the others with bigger balls.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

High Desert Flipper said:


> I tried sniper yellow 0.7 with 7/16" the other day and found it lagging a step behind sniper black 0.6 and SS 0.8. Not bad but the yellow 0.7 is not on the same level as the others with bigger balls.


I am using Sniper yellow 0.8, my first ever roll of latex, and am liking it. Shoots fast and flat compared to my experience with standard SS 0.7 22-18 band sets.


----------

